
Hundreds died while taking an arthritis drug, but nobody alerted patients - frgtpsswrdlame
https://www.statnews.com/2017/06/05/actemra-rheumatoid-arthritis-fda/
======
JoeAltmaier
...because there's little/no evidence that it was related. To quote the
article:

    
    
       "The Food and Drug Administration has received reports on 1,128 people who died after taking Actemra, and has reviewed its safety several times since it was approved. But the agency doesn’t have sophisticated tools to determine whether the drug was a culprit or a bystander in those deaths."

